# Activities for Kids



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there a library?

Any activities to do in the desert?

I know about the mall ie ice skating and skiing.

I looked online and emailed a bunch of people re: activities such as: football, swimming, etc... It all returned as undeliverable. The little league baseball person stated no info until July 2014 although I inquired about 2013 for reference. smh

I homeschool so I want my son to meet kids and remain active. I like doing stuff outdoors but that's out of the picture at least in the summer months. Anyway, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If they like cycling there are a few family friendly and safe places to go, and Al Qudra track hires bikes as well. Saw a family of four out today at about 1pm going off on a ride through the desert - on a custom Tarmac track, with no cars around, so quite safe. They can also go around the track at Motor City one evening a week if they are reasonably skilled.

There's also a nice hickey league if they are competitive.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a look at a Timeout Dubai which has a section devoted to children activities. There are also loads of camps that a company called esports do which are over school holidays even in the Summer as they are indoors.

Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai

Welcome to E-Sports | E-Sports UAE

To be honest I'm finding we are spoilt for choice here! We go to different parks too where my son meets other children. 
Also, over the Summer months we hit the beach by 8am and made a morning of it or went to indoor play centres.

There is a library at Ductac.
::Welcome to Dubai Community Theathre and Arts Centre ::


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Have a look at a Timeout Dubai which has a section devoted to children activities. There are also loads of camps that a company called esports do which are over school holidays even in the Summer as they are indoors.
> 
> Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's a lot of useful info but I'm most grateful about the library. I hate hoarding books. lol


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We have always been book buyers for our son and find they are expensive here compared to UK prices - how I miss but 3 for 2 or buy 1 get 1 free!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

as for things to do in the desert, there's always camping, or even going out for a day trip and a picnic / bbq / camp fire.
As long as you have a car up to the job, and don't go alone, it's a great afternoon / day / weekend out, and it is not expensive, once you have the bits and pieces (which similarly need not cost much)
The kids absolutely love it, and can spend hours tearing about dunes with their friends, utterly exhausting themselves.

there are loads of swimming clubs here that take children to a pretty high standard, with the right commitment. Might be a good plan, as they'll not get school swimming.
Try 'Hamilton Aquatics'. Awesome coaching.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> We have always been book buyers for our son and find they are expensive here compared to UK prices - how I miss but 3 for 2 or buy 1 get 1 free!


Have you tried House of Prose? You can google them but I think there's one in the garden centre near MoE, Ibn Battuta and Jumeirah. All the books are second hand and if you buy from them and take them back, you get 50% of the price back plus you can take your own books there to see if they will buy those from you.There's also a really good independent shop for second hand books in Satwa on plant street near the Iranian Hospital. Feline Friends has second hand book sales and there's also the church charity shop in Karama. 

We set up an exchange at work where people bring in their old books, DVDs, CDs, etc. and people can borrow them. That's another possibility, perhaps, to set up where you work?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> As long as you have a car up to the job, and don't go alone,


Infiniti 4x4 are not up the the job 

I saw yet another one stuck in two inches of sand, between two stretches of tarmac, off the Al Qudra cycling track on Saturday.

~no, I didn't stop to help as i was on a bike and there were four adults and two kids, plus an Audi Q7 which had navigated the area quite safely


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Infiniti 4x4 are not up the the job
> 
> I saw yet another one stuck in two inches of sand, between two stretches of tarmac, off the Al Qudra cycling track on Saturday.
> 
> ~no, I didn't stop to help as i was on a bike and there were four adults and two kids, plus an Audi Q7 which had navigated the area quite safely


to be fair, whilst both the infiniti 4x4 and Q7 demonstrate a certain level of muppetry in motor vehicle choice, it is usually down to the driver.
I had to tow a brand new Range Rover Sport out of a snowy and icy car park back home. I was in a 10 yr old Suzuki Jimny, that i bought for 150 GBP from a scrap yard. I enjoyed his embarrassment immensely!
Perhaps to seal the stereotype, he offered me a cigar as thanks..


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you tried House of Prose? You can google them but I think there's one in the garden centre near MoE, Ibn Battuta and Jumeirah. All the books are second hand and if you buy from them and take them back, you get 50% of the price back plus you can take your own books there to see if they will buy those from you.There's also a really good independent shop for second hand books in Satwa on plant street near the Iranian Hospital. Feline Friends has second hand book sales and there's also the church charity shop in Karama.
> 
> We set up an exchange at work where people bring in their old books, DVDs, CDs, etc. and people can borrow them. That's another possibility, perhaps, to set up where you work?


Brilliant - thank you! Shall check these places out. I work in a school so have access to a school library but my son really enjoys owning his own books and storing them on his bookcase, to read over and over, which is loaded! We currently visit Bookworm or Magrudys. 
Is the church Holy Trinity near Oud Metha Street?
Bedougirl - grateful for your advice!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a second hand book place also in Ace hardware near Festival City.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

There are many clubs for kids - football etc. there are also lots of extracurricular activities for them such s sailing, horse riding school, art classes, tae kwon do etc. Also, you can go on desert safaris - we always go with mr Amin, 0507557596 - he does a great safari and can organise lots of activities for kids including quad bikes and camel riding. Once you get here, he will find loads of stuff to do. My kids are very busy. If you have trouble finding groups etc, just let me know and I shall help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Brilliant - thank you! Shall check these places out. I work in a school so have access to a school library but my son really enjoys owning his own books and storing them on his bookcase, to read over and over, which is loaded! We currently visit Bookworm or Magrudys. Is the church Holy Trinity near Oud Metha Street? Bedougirl - grateful for your advice!


I think it's in the grounds of the church plus there's this one http://www.dcsneeds.ae/where.htm

I am pretty sure the second hand bookshop in the Ace coffee shop is also House of Prose.

Happy book worming and happy new year!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I think it's in the grounds of the church plus there's this one Dubai Center for Special Needs
> 
> I am pretty sure the second hand bookshop in the Ace coffee shop is also House of Prose.
> 
> Happy book worming and happy new year!


Big thanks! These are all marked down to venture to so his love of books is nurtured!

Stay warm out there tonight  and hope you see the NY in with a good display!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Big thanks! These are all marked down to venture to so his love of books is nurtured! Stay warm out there tonight  and hope you see the NY in with a good display!


Pleasure. Thanks and you too! HNY and all that


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

I had trouble finding the library inside the Mall of Emirates. I found the best way is to park at the orange level at S. You will see the community theater straight ahead. Walk towards it and you will see the door to the library. The library is not listed on the mall map from the inside. It's small but nice! There is a House of Prose (mentioned above) inside the Garden Center off Zayed Road in Al Barsha. The Garden Center is pretty cool itself. Me and my four year old visit and just walk around.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Chocoya said:


> There are many clubs for kids - football etc. there are also lots of extracurricular activities for them such s sailing, horse riding school, art classes, tae kwon do etc. Also, you can go on desert safaris - we always go with mr Amin, 0507557596 - he does a great safari and can organise lots of activities for kids including quad bikes and camel riding. Once you get here, he will find loads of stuff to do. My kids are very busy. If you have trouble finding groups etc, just let me know and I shall help.


Thanks! I will take you up on that offer even if you weren't 
speaking to me. lol


----------



## Polina (Feb 2, 2014)

Chocoya said:


> There are many clubs for kids - football etc. there are also lots of extracurricular activities for them such s sailing, horse riding school, art classes, tae kwon do etc. Also, you can go on desert safaris - we always go with mr Amin, 0507557596 - he does a great safari and can organise lots of activities for kids including quad bikes and camel riding. Once you get here, he will find loads of stuff to do. My kids are very busy. If you have trouble finding groups etc, just let me know and I shall help.


You can make your kids busy at home, we got for our two boys complex with monkey bars and ladders. They love it.you can check it here just kids.me


----------



## artencounter (Apr 21, 2014)

This is wonderful post!!
School holiday programs for kids makes them more engage with some kind of creative and artistic work. These holiday programs offers various art classes where your kids learns various creative things also build their artistic hobby more strong.


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

How old is your son? What about teaching him to Scuba dive ? There are bubblemaker courses for youngers ones or they can do their "open water' qualification if they 10 or over. Its a great way to meet other kids and they end up with a skill they will be able to use for the rest of their life whereever their travels take them! Dive companies often run summer schools where they get a group of 4 ot 5 children and they learn over a course of a 4 or 5 days. Divers Down is a good one that I'd recommend. (I'm a teacher, i've seen them teach our kids - I don't work for them!)


----------

